# Share your favorite web sites or ones that you've found to  be useful?



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 8, 2021)

I know that we all love and enjoy SenorForums.com but what are some other web sites that 
you visit on a regular basis, either for fun or for usefulness? I'm not talking about Google or
YouTube though. Pretty much everyone knows of those but I'm sure that there are many others
that keep you entertained or informed that maybe a lot of us have no idea they even exist.

A couple of mine are *Numbeo.com* which allows you to compare quality of life and costs of
living, almost anywhere in the world. It's interesting to compare statistics between places I've
been at or have thought of going to. Another one is *Archive.org*. It's kind of like The Smithsonian 
but for the internet. There is software, for free, there, games to play, books and movies to see
and read, pictures, sounds, just a whole lot to see and do.It's a great site that if you haven't seen
it before, you just may become a regular visitor as it's updated all the time.

Those are a couple of my favorite sites, how about you? If you have favorites, please share them too!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2021)

*Thanks..I just added the Archive site to my favorites, to browse later. for fun I go to POGO.com to play games. Love it.  If you enjoy crossword puzzles, either print or online, I suggest Crossword Solver to help with words you are stuck on. You can look up by the clue, number of letters, etc.*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2021)

marginalian.org is a lovely site that features science, philosophy, art, and literature. It used to be called Brain Pickings. You will always learn something new there.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 26, 2021)

I just found this one tonight - 
*100 Most Interesting Websites to Visit When You are Bored*
Lots of fun distractions for when you’re bored


----------



## bowmore (Dec 26, 2021)

Modestly, It is the one we have with stories of our travels.

www.stevekathytravels.com


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 26, 2021)

I look at Shorpy.com every day for historic American photos, and Astronomy Picture of the Day for astronomy related photos.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2021)

Food52
Tasty
Live Science
Bored Panda
Wikipedia
Library of Congress
Shorpy (old photos)
https://www.tuttartpitturasculturapoesiamusica.com/


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 26, 2021)

I was on a handyman site, but it was so rife with politics, I've pretty much abandoned it

https://handymanwire.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php/activetopics/30/1

Other than YouTube and emailing my buds, my lounge times are right here
It's quite the refuge for me


----------



## oldpop (Dec 26, 2021)

*Archive.org*. Is one of my favorites also Chris P. Bacon. All kinds of good info there. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2021)

*Archive.org*. Is one of my favorites,too.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 26, 2021)

Sporcle.com (a trivia game site)
solitaireparadise.com

Most of the time, I'm here on SF, though.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Dec 26, 2021)

you tube is # 1 for me

archive is great


I forgot about shorpy and thank you guys for the heads up about it


Also enjoy forgottenny &  boweryboys.


----------



## officerripley (Dec 26, 2021)

I forgot one too: goodreads.com.


----------



## oldpop (Dec 26, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> https://www.tuttartpitturasculturapoesiamusica.com/


Just checked it out. I like it.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 26, 2021)

Forgot one

I'm on a Christian forum from time to time
But
It can be worse than a politics forum at times

Christian Forums


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 26, 2021)

Youtube and words with friends are fun places for me to visit besides senior forums which is on the top of my list.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 26, 2021)

I enjoy fixing things.  As such, whenever something needs repair, I almost always try to fix it myself.   Whenever I run into a new problem, I usually go to the Internet and quickly find a site which describes/shows how to properly fix it.  I visit lawnmower, chainsaw, tractor, home repair, etc., etc. sites.  Often I find a UTube video that shows a fix.  Over the years, that has saved me a ton of money by not having to rely on a "repairman".

Then, since I enjoy gambling, I subscribe to a couple of free gambling sites, where I can play the slots, and poker, for free.  The poker is especially good, as matching wits with other players helps give my old brain some good exercise.


----------

